# Basement floor always wet



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

best place to start is to find exactly where the water is coming from, sometimes this is no easy thing. check after rain showers to see if its leaking in from the walls. After finding where its coming from you can start the process of trying to stop it.


----------



## mjdonovan (Mar 15, 2007)

Check the drainage around the outside of your home. Do you have pooling water areas after a rain storm? Also make sure gutters are draining well away from the foundation. If this is not the problem then you may need to install a french drain (perimeter drain) around the house foundation. Any other solution by just patching the inside will be futile for the level of moisture that you are seeing. 

A french drain will require removing soil away from the foundation all away to the footing, and then installing gravel and perforated 4" PVC pipe. The pipe should encircle the house foundation and then role out away from the home towards a low area on the propery. 

Once the PVC pipe has been installed, cover with more gravel, then fill and finally top soil.


----------



## bobswworld (Jul 17, 2008)

We had two years ago bought our house and our basement was dry, but then it started being wet only after rainstorms, thought it was a disaster until during a storm I went out and looked at how the gutters were functioning and there it was, water flowing over the gutters and along side the basement wall.
Cleaned the gutters and never wet again. You said yours is always wet though, just sharing my experience
good luck


----------



## dhag (Jul 21, 2008)

Is the sump pump functioning? Do you ever hear it running in other words. Is the sump pit full of water also. This could be a simple fix if the pump just needs to be replaced. If there is no or little water in the pit than there is something blocking the drain/weeping tile if it is even installed. I've seen some older homes where there is a sump basket and pump but no drain tile to help direct the water to the pump/pit. Sounds like you are just in a high water table and that is what the sump pump is designed to eliviate. You can test the pump by pulling up the float arm or pouring water in the pit.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*basement*

A lot of times the water is coming in because of improper grading on your yard. Check that first -- the yard should slope away from the house. If you have a patio, make sure it also collects the water (not a pretty sight, but it does work) or funnels it away from the foundation. Check gutters -- add extenders if needed. Start there and see if that helps before doing a bigger fix.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

Yes second and third ideas of checking OUTSIDE drainage.

Some basements are naturally damp,,,buy a dehumidifier and try that avenue,,makes a crappy musty damp basement into a USABLE sweet storage etc. but DONT put boxes and valuable items directly on crete floor,they wick moisture, wire racks and metal shelving are best,,,(MY basement sounds like a carbon copy of yours) IF you have a termite in the area tho,,they will attract to the cardboard,,the dehumidifier will pay for itself in better running and longer lasting water heater and furnace


----------



## orson (Mar 18, 2008)

Just a sidenote: If you have Central AC make sure your condensate pump isn't overflowing instead of pumping to outside.


----------



## chrisj (Jan 29, 2008)

I appreciate all the helpful comments.
As of now I have dry walls, water even when no rain for awhile. Cleaned gutters (but were draining away from house), sump pump functions, no outside pooling of water - even during rain storms, yard grading slopes away from house on all sides, replaced water heater (just maybe). There might be a bigger problem while the AC is running with high humidity (not sure though), problem is there when not using AC. It is worse since rain started. Floor has cracks tha either wick the water along them or allow ground water to pass thru. I am going to dig a hole and check ground water level.
Thanks for the help.


----------

